
The Tale of Snapchat vs. Instagram Stories - peterschroeder
https://artplusmarketing.com/when-the-grasshopper-surpasses-their-sensei-78fff8f0113#.hlng98m8p
======
apd4real
I dont know whats going to happen here. Tbh it looks like IG had put a dent in
SC but things are reversing and SC is back to its trajectory. Thats very
interesting and I dont think Evan is going to give up (hes got 2.5b at
stake!). But its definitely made things a lot more bitter between them

~~~
peterschroeder
Haha great point!

